
Layers – WordPress Site BuilderLayers – WordPress Site Builder - brandonlipman
http://www.layerswp.com/
======
moebis
dupe...der.it.is

~~~
brandonlipman
Not sure I understand what you mean? Are you saying this is a duplicate
submission?

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Perhaps they referring to the duplication of the site title. And looking at
the source code, the title tag is in there twice and each one has the title
text in there twice. These are the things that make _some people_ wonder what
other little landmines are hidden in a product that misses such simple
mistakes.

Edit: nope... probably talking about it being a dupe of this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9080069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9080069)

~~~
brandonlipman
Sorry about that. Unfortunately I can't delete it.

